# Lafayette Jar



## Halfempty (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm still going through the boxes of bottles that I collected when I was a kid. 
(Back then if it was in one piece and it looked good I kept it. That's still pretty much the extent of my knowledge when it comes to old bottles and fruit jars.)
I found this Lafayette jar with the number 4 on the bottom.  I can't seem to find much information about it. 
I believe it's a Pint jar. It is 6" tall and the base measures close to 3 1/4" across. 
 I don't think I would sell it but I am interested in it's value, if any. 
Thanks,

Jim


----------



## coreya (Jan 16, 2022)

Looks like a # 1452 in the red book, shame you dont have the correct closure. For the pint size its listed at 300 +


----------



## Halfempty (Jan 16, 2022)

coreya said:


> reLooks like a # 1452 in the red book, shame you dont have the correct closure. For the pint size its listed at 300 +


I ordered a Red Book 12 and it came in yesterday. I'm new to this so I'm not familiar with all of the terminology they used to describe the jar. 
 I guess I'll try to find a closure, if possible. 
I really appreciate the info.
thanks,


----------



## klaatu (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice jar & very desirable in the pint size. You should check out the North American Glass website. Greg's January 2022 jar auction is currently underway. There is a complete original stopper for a Lafayette jar (lot # 363). Also, check out the Archive section of the website for past auction sales results to give you a ballpark idea of what the jars and/or the stopper assembly sell for. It is a very nice & informative site for jar collectors.


----------



## Halfempty (Jan 19, 2022)

klaatu said:


> Nice jar & very desirable in the pint size. You should check out the North American Glass website. Greg's January 2022 jar auction is currently underway. There is a complete original stopper for a Lafayette jar (lot # 363). Also, check out the Archive section of the website for past auction sales results to give you a ballpark idea of what the jars and/or the stopper assembly sell for. It is a very nice & informative site for jar collectors.


Awesome information,
Thanks, I'm going there now.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 1, 2022)

The closures for this particular jar are much more common than the jars, so should not be difficult to search one out for a reasonable price.


----------



## Halfempty (Feb 2, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> The closures for this particular jar are much more common than the jars, so should not be difficult to search one out for a reasonable price.


Thanks nhpharm,
That's good to hear. It's also good to hear , reasonable price.  Hopefully I'll have one soon.  
Thanks again,


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 3, 2022)

Halfempty said:


> Thanks nhpharm,
> That's good to hear. It's also good to hear , reasonable price.  Hopefully I'll have one soon.
> Thanks again,


You may want to keep a lookout on NAG, they have listed quite a few in past auctions.  





						North American Glass
					

Specialists in historical antique fruit jars, bottles and flasks, serving collectors worldwide.




					auction.gregspurgeon.com


----------



## Halfempty (Feb 3, 2022)

jarsnstuff said:


> You may want to keep a lookout on NAG, they have listed quite a few in past auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,,
I'll do that.


----------



## mrechenard (Feb 21, 2022)

Contact Chad Queor on facebook.


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Apr 10, 2022)

Halfempty said:


> I'm still going through the boxes of bottles that I collected when I was a kid.
> (Back then if it was in one piece and it looked good I kept it. That's still pretty much the extent of my knowledge when it comes to old bottles and fruit jars.)
> I found this Lafayette jar with the number 4 on the bottom.  I can't seem to find much information about it.
> I believe it's a Pint jar. It is 6" tall and the base measures close to 3 1/4" across.
> ...


Jim, still a good find.  Lids can be found for $75 or less.  Be aware there are two versions on the Lafayette lid.  There is one with 2 "wings" or horizontal tabs on the metal portion of the lid - these are for a different jar.  You are looking for the 4 "winged" version (a.k.a. the "sherrif's badge" version which fit these jars.


----------

